# Cyber Monday BOYS... GUN DEALS!!!!



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

$50 Off and 5 Magazines with FNH Purchase. Hurry, supply limited.

Buy an FNP- (9 or 40) for  $ 389

And get 5 magazines!!!!
Crazy awesome deal! If I werent so set on purchasing glock 27, this would be my next gun

Anybody else know any crazy deals


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

That is a great deal.....$389 for the FNP.... must be last years model as this years is the FNX.

Much better gun then the 27 in my opinion and 5 mags.....wow. If the mags are 25 bucks per that makes the gun the same price as a Kel - Tec
or some other inferior quality weapon.

That is a great deal!

RCG


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Ableammo has FREE SHIPPING today for any orders over $99. 
Discount Hunting Supplies, Shooting Supplies, Ammunition, Gun Safes - Able Ammo
Stoeger Cougar .40cal for $399
Keltec P3-AT for $249.99
Sig P238 Diamond Plate $549.99
Ruger SR40c ,40cal or SR9c, 9mm $399.99
Ruger LC9, $349.99
And more.
I am not promoting ables....just summarizing their deals since I was there today. 
Thanks
CC


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Kyle's Gunshop, Inc.
Another site with FREE SHIPPING TODAY.
Springfield XDM 3.8" .45 with mags and gear $629.99
Interordinance AK47 wood, 30rnd mag, $539.99


----------

